# Foam board prices! WOW!!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I was at HD picking up a few odds and ends and stopped by to price their 2" x4x8 pink foam board. Thirty bucks and some change a sheet!! I paid $17.00 last year! I had wanted to pick up a couple more sheets to make two more stone walls but won't be paying those prices. What's the stuff going for in your neck of the woods?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Remember it is a oil product


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Mine was 24 at lowes which i think i paid 20 for last year. 30 bucks...dang that really cut down some things. Guess ill try for 1 1/2" this year


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i don't think i'll be using that geez! Oil based or not...


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

30 bucks here in PA sadly as well


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Heh... we had a HD Supply go out of business around here last month.
During the clearance, I picked up 30 sheets of 3/4" x 2' x 8' for $1.12 each.

I'll have to glue two sheets together when making a tombstone, but at that price, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

32$ and 86 cents for the blue in portland and 17$ for the pink.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy Cow Professor E! Sweet deal ya got there. 

me wants sum!!!!!!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I feel your pain, only seven new tombstones this year due to the cost!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Not going for anything in this neck of the woods.... you can't get it here in socal !! Now that I'm hearing these prices, not sure I want to find any either


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

North Florida HD has em at just under $14 a 4x8 sheet. You know, you can use paper mache for walls and tombstones also, hehe.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dreadnight said:


> Not going for anything in this neck of the woods.... you can't get it here in socal !! Now that I'm hearing these prices, not sure I want to find any either


Does no one in southern Cali use insulation? There's a hell of a lot of stucco down there, I can't believe it would all be cement-based and not EIFS, unless they use strictly expanded foam for it there.

Oh well... as for the price, you can always use the ol' expanded foam (styrofoam) as long as you have a good tough topcoat to keep the beads from crumbling off.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, you can get styrofoam here, but just the white sheet type. The R factor of the pink/blue stuff is just not needed here since it doesn't get cold enough (tell that to the folks in San Fran in the winter!). Everything seen on my websites made of styro is the white type.... what people call the crumbly bead type. I think it gets a bad rap - It only beads if you BREAK it and if you're breaking it you're doing something wrong.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dreadnight said:


> I think it gets a bad rap - It only beads if you BREAK it and if you're breaking it you're doing something wrong.


OOOOR if your cutting it sanding it or doing anything other than burning it. That stuff is a pain in the ass, but i may have to use it if we dont find anything cheaper.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Central Illinois, today I saw 2" high density was about $26 and regular density was $22


----------

